# Weather Channel to Relaunch Nov 11 with Weather All the Time



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

This means that Directv's local on the 8's app will definitely have to be updated.






http://twctoday.com/forums/programming/new-graphics-coming-to-twc/150/


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> This means that Directv's local on the 8's app will definitely have to be updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I guess we'll see. Keep in mind Dish Network doesn't even have local on the 8's. 
I can see us Directv customers with no change.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Well some of that new stuff likely will need the IntelliStar HD on cable (Not all systems have the HD one yet)

As for SD the old IntelliStar may not be able to do all of that.


We should have an Weatherscan HD for directv that covers all of the USA.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

mkdtv21 said:


> This means that Directv's local on the 8's app will definitely have to be updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it will be, but this format actually lends itself to not necessarily needing the app all the time. By having the graphics running 24/7 they can loop through regions of the US much more quickly than before.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

"Clark announced that The Weather Channel network will soon be able to present severe weather coverage in affected markets only, allowing viewers in unaffected markets to remain viewing regularly scheduled programming.
Additionally, Clark announced a complete refresh of the network’s “Local on the 8s,” localized forecasts that appear every 10 minutes at :08, :18, :28, etc. The new “LOT8s” will feature on-camera meteorologists with more locally relevant forecasts."

So will directv pick up the severe weather coverage feed at all? have an alt feed? show the severe weather feed all the time as the main feed?

Drop the Weather Channel and pick up WeatherNation TV?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

JoeTheDragon said:


> "Clark announced that The Weather Channel network will soon be able to present severe weather coverage in affected markets only, allowing viewers in unaffected markets to remain viewing regularly scheduled programming.
> Additionally, Clark announced a complete refresh of the network's "Local on the 8s," localized forecasts that appear every 10 minutes at :08, :18, :28, etc. The new "LOT8s" will feature on-camera meteorologists with more locally relevant forecasts."
> 
> So will directv pick up the severe weather coverage feed at all? have an alt feed? show the severe weather feed all the time as the main feed?
> ...


I don't see them dropping TWC. I'd imagine they'd just carry whatever severe weather broadcast is going on at the time.

They could also put a localized feed on the spotbeams, which I'm surprised they didn't do from the outset. This might give them more reason to do that.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Why not just transmit all of the data within the MPEG stream and have the receiver overlay that data. Maybe embed an HTML5 player in the DirecTV software that interprets the data and overlays it on top of blank regions of the weather channel HD as a backdrop?

I know it looks like Windows 8 and it's very Metro like, but an HTML5 player should be able to render the fonts and script the transitions, do scrolling and draw graphs.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

cypherx said:


> Why not just transmit all of the data within the MPEG stream and have the receiver overlay that data. Maybe embed an HTML5 player in the DirecTV software that interprets the data and overlays it on top of blank regions of the weather channel HD as a backdrop?
> 
> I know it looks like Windows 8 and it's very Metro like, but an HTML5 player should be able to render the fonts and script the transitions, do scrolling and draw graphs.


You're talking about a pretty major overhauling of the software on the receivers to do that. They are just now getting into addressable advertising, but that is basically playing a video file in place of the satellite feed for 30 seconds. I don't think the receivers really have the processing power, and I know they don't have the software in the firmware, to do that.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Since a software upgrade I lost the locals on the 8's


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The new TV apps in Hi Def rocks. I've seen localized warnings, but cannot say I've monitored them for completeness. I like it also because it takes up just a portion of the screen, so you can keep watching other things.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> The new TV apps in Hi Def rocks. I've seen localized warnings, but cannot say I've monitored them for completeness. I like it also because it takes up just a portion of the screen, so you can keep watching other things.


Weather app does look good, although my local time still shows PDT. Sure it will be updated.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

firemantom26 said:


> Since a software upgrade I lost the locals on the 8's
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Are you referring to the option of pressing the red button when tuned to the weather channel? I did press it, and while in SD, it shows the 5 day forecast and current temperature. Plus it appeared I could add more zip codes and keep track of other cities.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Are you referring to the option of pressing the red button when tuned to the weather channel? I did press it, and while in SD, it shows the 5 day forecast and current temperature. Plus it appeared I could add more zip codes and keep track of other cities.


,I was't talking about the red button.......
it always showed my local forecast on the 8's of each hours now it only shows a national forecast.I also reset my zip code..........


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

firemantom26 said:


> Since a software upgrade I lost the locals on the 8's
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Sometimes a single or even a double "reset" of the dvr will restore this.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't imagine why anyone would wait for 8's when it's available on demand so to speak. (See post 10.) And possibly a lot more information.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> Sometimes a single or even a double "reset" of the dvr will restore this.....


I have tried that..............


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would wait for 8's when it's available on demand so to speak. (See post 10.) And possibly a lot more information.


I do use the red button or I check my iPhone weather app if i need a forecast..............


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't think Lot8's was possible on Satellite unless they are using the same technology as pushing ad's, then at least it would be limited to DVR's only.

They could push the video to the reserved space on the DVR hard drive, but judging how more frequently weather changes and needs to be updated, you almost need a spot beam to do it on the fly with a command that tells the tuner when to switch to the local spot and when to switch back to national.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

cypherx said:


> I didn't think Lot8's was possible on Satellite unless they are using the same technology as pushing ad's, then at least it would be limited to DVR's only.
> 
> They could push the video to the reserved space on the DVR hard drive, but judging how more frequently weather changes and needs to be updated, you almost need a spot beam to do it on the fly with a command that tells the tuner when to switch to the local spot and when to switch back to national.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


they can give use whether scan that covers all of the usa. Maybe have it be 16:9 HD letter boxed for SD.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

firemantom26 said:


> I have tried that..............


Another idea...When on the weather channel, press the Red button to get the local forecast to load up, be sure to check to see that your local zipcode is listed there. Sometimes a new software update erases that info....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you gents tried the TV app?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Have you gents tried the TV app?


If you are referring to the DTV TVApp, then yes. I like it, local radar is a nice feature, also like the warning/advisory page, but wish the "fonts" were larger...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

They are plenty big for me, and I am sitting about ten feet from a 58" plasma set. I've had correction for my vision for eons. "Show more detail" puts some of the info in larger font.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> They are plenty big for me, and I am sitting about ten feet from a 58" plasma set. I've had correction for my vision for eons. "Show more detail" puts some of the info in larger font.


Perhaps,good for you.....however the many winter advisories we get here are quite small and only single spaced. I stand by my observation that they can be difficult to read.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG, the advisories are abominable. I just checked one today and it's very difficult to read, less so due to the font as to the spacing, all caps and lack of paragraphs or other niceties.

As to the other, I'm only relating my experience in case others may need to move closer to their sets, get a new one, focus the one they have, get new eye correction, etc.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't seen the weather app stuff you're talking about, but the NWS puts out advisories in all caps and without much in the way of paragraphs. Not really anything Directv could do about that aspect since they're being relayed verbatim.

The all caps is a holdover from the days when they were sent out via teletype, and the NWS is trying to change that but there are some issues related to international conventions and agreements that will make doing so take time.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with the fonts, way too small, and radar is poor at best. I think it needs a lot of work. TV as far As I'm concerned is my last stop for weather alerts. I feel the internet and smart phone alerts run circles around tv now days.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you actually having trouble reading the words? Or is it just that your preference is for larger fonts?? Or other?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Are you actually having trouble reading the words? Or is it just that your preference is for larger fonts?? Or other?


"B".....a simple preference, but only for the watches/warnings page...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I see! I do hope that page gets reworked. If I see an important warning pertaining to my neck of the woods, I'll go to my laptop or iPad to check it out. I hate that page, and yes bigger fonts would help, but maybe not a lot. Other things need to be done.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I see! I do hope that page gets reworked. If I see an important warning pertaining to my neck of the woods, I'll go to my laptop or iPad to check it out. I hate that page, and yes bigger fonts would help, but maybe not a lot.* Other things need to be done. *


Totally agree....
I maintain my own weather website and* usually *have that info beforehand for my location, but I like keeping track of other family members towns as well and having it on the TV is a nice convenience.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

I miss the "old" Weather Channel that was actually weather all day. Much like the Nat'l news channels TWC now is pretty much East Coast focused with and most live programing ends out here around 7-8pm. I guess with the change in how we get our weather now and many hyper local websites it's just not needed as much. Most areas of the country that have a lot of "weather" have local people that can forecast it much more quickly. I know my first source for weather now a few websites and those forecasters I trust on places like Twitter that will respond when asked questions.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

www.weather.gov - You pay for it, and you may as well use it.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

It seems like The Weather Channel peeps did not remember to change to all weather because there re still non weather shows listed in the directory.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Weather All The Time" does not mean no other programming. 

Watch for continuous weather on a bar below the programming or in an "L" bar around programming.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonder when in the day they are going to switch it... as of now i have the same old weather channel...


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Old_School said:


> Wonder when in the day they are going to switch it... as of now i have the same old weather channel...


Same here......


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

It be changing tomorrow






http://press.weather.com/press-releases/network-relaunch/


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> www.weather.gov - You pay for it, and you may as well use it.


On that point if you're on Twitter you can usually follow your local NOAA Weather office. By far they deliver the best info for where you live and they also often respond to questions posed to them and will give forecast for a local region if you ask.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"Weather All The Time" does not mean no other programming. 

Watch for continuous weather on a bar below the programming or in an "L" bar around programming.


That is nothing new. There has always been that weather information on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaBeagle said:


> That is nothing new. There has always been that weather information on the bottom of the screen.


Not 24/7 during commercial breaks and some of their long form programming. (i.e. right now the only thing on screen is the logo)

Check the links in post 38, they're bringing back local on the 8's all day long instead of limiting it to a bottom crawl during some programming. You probably won't see the benefits of it on satellite, unless they surprise us with a redesigned local on the 8s app that can overlay it, but they're also going to have a much more detailed forecast as part of an L bar on the HD feed.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah it looks no different today. I even checked the local feed that comes in via my TV's QAM tuner (have cable for phone and Internet but unencrypted QAM works great for SD basic).


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Must've gone live around 7 or so because it sure looks different now.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Well 1 st impression for this DTV viewer.....No "Local" for Local's on the 8's, and no local info anywhere on this new "L" shaped screen. Must be Comcast flexing a little muscle.......


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

I liked the previous Weather channel set i heard Mike say this morning that their new set is a state of art set


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> Well 1 st impression for this DTV viewer.....No "Local" for Local's on the 8's, and no local info anywhere on this new "L" shaped screen. Must be Comcast flexing a little muscle.......


There was no local on Fios, either. Just the same regional slides that DirecTV had. Fios also has an app for the weather that you access via a button while watching the weather channel.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Does anyone know how many "local cable operators" have installed the Intellistar 2HD.

Also, the Dtv version of Lot8s is much better than DISH. At least they have something that provides local weather & bulletins.

DISH also promised a Weatherscan roll-out nationwide and that didn't happen either. Just like their Lot8s didn't appear in October 2006 as promised.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's what it looks like on Comcast in metro Atlanta.

The first image shows the local weather during programming...the subsequent images are Local on the 8's and what the localized screen looks like.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks great!

Be nice if we could get Lot8 on Internet connected receivers using a built in HTML5 based browser in the set top. At least they should update the graphics and fonts on the red button.

Overall positive change for TWC:


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

They should do state/regional localizations of The Weather Channel and put them on the spotbeams.


----------



## medziatkowicz31 (Dec 16, 2012)

does the locals on the 8s work with directv or only cable now? Will we ever get the full local forecast like cable with the bar at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

medziatkowicz31 said:


> does the locals on the 8s work with directv or only cable now? Will we ever get the full local forecast like cable with the bar at the bottom of the screen?


The modified Lot8s via Dtv works most of the time. It would be nice if the active zip code selected via "active weather" would display info similar to cable, but I imagine that would be quite a rework for Directv.


----------



## medziatkowicz31 (Dec 16, 2012)

does the local on the 8s look different than before or the same as before? It goes by the zip code entered for home on directv active still correct?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

DirecTV's local on the 8s is the same. It even still has the small window for the ad that is no longer there.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yea I guess we'll see. Keep in mind Dish Network doesn't even have local on the 8's.
> *I can see us Directv customers with no change.*


Guess I was right since I see nothing different.


----------



## John R. Metzger (Apr 24, 2002)

It looks like they are still working on implementing the "Local on the 8's" I just had one with a slightly new interface. However it started before the commercial ended and then had the "national" Local on the 8's on at the same time.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

My VZ FiOS HD Weather Channel is exactly the same as DirecTV.

The SD channel had the local stuff, but the LOT8 was just more info on the bottom 10% of the screen.

Much ado about nothing. No real changes I could see of any benefit.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

My lot8 is coming up blank. Any tips and tricks I should know about? I'd really love to have mine working and my zip code is 13601.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Press Active, Wait for it to come up, select Weather, Select My Cities, Scroll to the bottom to Change Home Zip and put in your Zip code.
See if that works for you.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> My lot8 is coming up blank. Any tips and tricks I should know about? I'd really love to have mine working and my zip code is 13601.


I find that the Dtv version works about 95% of the time.... To be fair the cable version doesn't always engage either. I have no clue why the trigger doesn't always work.

I haven't noticed any change on the Dtv inserts. The FIOS Lot8s should match Comcasts' and other cable operators NOT Dtv's. I read somewhere that the Intellistar2hd boxes for the head ends are around $5500. I inquired above if anyone knows how many cable operators - head ends have put out the $$$s to update and offer LOCAL info & bulletins in their HD feed of the WEATHERCHANNEL. Anyone know?

As an aside...On March 21st Comcast encrypted WEATHERSCAN (SD)* which provided un-interrupted, commercial free, local weather, radar & severe weather bulletins / flood statements & advisories, etc., 24/7. I had been receiving it for about 5 years as part of "basic-limited cable" (NO BOX) for about $18 a month. In addition to WEATHERSCAN, the limited-basic package included the HD feeds of the local networks in 720p and 1080i (ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX,CW) and their SD sub-channels (THIS, RETRO, ANTENNA), local independents including MEtv, and cable channels Halllmark, Discovery, CSPAN, TVWA, the WEATHER CHANNEL and CBCHD and an SD feed of CTV from Vancouver.
As part of the brain-E-yack executive decision when they encrypted and took away WEATHERSCAN in its place they gave us the generic HD feed of the WEATHER CHANNEL...ZERO local weather, radar, bulletins or special weather statements, because they haven't coughed up the $5500+ for the Intellistar2HD. BRILLIANT MOVE!  &#8230;and the best part&#8230;WEATHERSCAN is part of the "digital preferred" package&#8230;$87.49 a month + $10 (HD BOX +- per tv).

DISH was suppose to roll out WEATHERSCAN nationwide&#8230;it didn't happen. DISH was suppose to have Lot8s in October 2006&#8230;it didn't happen. Dtv has a modified Lot8s which I actually prefer, because you have the option of changing the Lot8s by changing the zip code&#8230;something Roku makes available via WeatherUnderground and a couple of other sites, just not as convenient as Directv.

*Wonder if that happened nationwide on Comcast.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Good they used to always be WEATHER ALL THE TIME!!!!!! (It was stupid when they started adding all that crap!!)


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

True. The same for The Nashville Network, and Country Music TV. Not much music on these channels. At least when there s we ere wether The Weather Channel had continuous weather.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Still no LOT8 for me. :-( I used to not too long ago but lately, my DVR's not showing locals.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope any one who missed the posts will try the TV apps for Weather, the ones now in HD. Pretty sweet.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I hope any one who missed the posts will try the TV apps for Weather, the ones now in HD. Pretty sweet.

But not everybody have their receiver Internet connected, so either the interactive app using the red button on The Weather Channel or try the active button and see a quick glance of their local 5-day forecast, assuming that they entered their zip code on the weather menu under "add a city or zip code". But if they do then right arrow on the remote.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very good point; I overlooked that entirely.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The FiOS is updated, but only on the SD feed. Makes it kind do useless. Weatherscan is also unchanged. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

The Weather Channel had been advertising about getting a new set to broadcast their weather I formation on. Why did The Weather Channel bother. There is much less live weather reporting since the launch in November.

The Weather Channel in far from being as good as it nice was.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> But not everybody have their receiver Internet connected, so either the interactive app using the red button on The Weather Channel or try the active button and see a quick glance of their local 5-day forecast, assuming that they entered their zip code on the weather menu under "add a city or zip code". But if they do then right arrow on the remote.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


So that red button works on non internet connected receivers? I guess that data comes from the satellite? If so, I don't see why they couldn't put it in HD. The icons and all proper framework would be built into the DirecTV receiver software image. That same xml data from the transponder would just tell the software how to format those high resolution new weather channel graphics. Either something proprietary like that, or build the red button weather as an HTML5 app using an XML data source which is cycled through the transponder. Then the receiver can display the exact same lot8's that cable does, its just the receiver does all the drawing. Maybe the animations wouldn't be as flashy in current generation IRD's but future generations may have the horsepower for active OpenGL like smooth animated graphics. That sure would save tons of cost (and bandwidth) in deploying Spot Beams. Weatherscan could be accomplished the same way (though most likely future generation receivers that can have smooth scrolling animated graphics like at the bottom of weatherscan.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Is everyone liking the new format? I don't like all the graphics on the screen, it makes the main picture smaller. With all the technology they have nowadys is it necessary to have all this information on the screen?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> With all the technology they have nowadys is it necessary to have all this information on the screen?


Yes. Without the information on the screen people might as well go to the technology and not watch the channel. The channel is worth less when it is not giving out weather information. Putting the information on screen restores the primary reason why people tune to that channel - to get the weather.

There are people who would tune in for shows about the weather - and not care about current forecast and conditions - but the main thing is the main thing. Forecasting and conditions are the major reason for the channel's existence. They need to show current weather information.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

The "new retooled" doesn't make it for me. I like the old when they just did weather...and it was even better when they didn't have any commercials. If they want to run all those "storm story" "prospectors" fillers they should consider a sub channel for those not looking for weather info. Weather Nation isn't going to fill that gap...it's a 1st class joke. Perhaps WeatherUnderground will one day give The Weather Channel some real competition.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

levibluewa said:


> Perhaps WeatherUnderground will one day give The Weather Channel some real competition.


The Weather Channel purchased Weather Underground last year:
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/wundergroundcom-sold-to-the-weather-channel-companies

As for WeatherNation, it's availability was limited to subchannels in select markets and an online stream. Now that DirecTV is going to carry it they'll have a national presence with 20 million or so additional subscribers, depending on what package it ends up in, which means more revenue so they can improve their quality and hire better talent.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Is everyone liking the new format? I don't like all the graphics on the screen, it makes the main picture smaller. With all the technology they have nowadys is it necessary to have all this information on the screen?


No I hate the new format. It was bad enough before when there was not much live weather forcastung now there is much less.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yes. Without the information on the screen people might as well go to the technology and not watch the channel. The channel is worth less when it is not giving out weather information. Putting the information on screen restores the primary reason why people tune to that channel - to get the weather.
> 
> There are people who would tune in for shows about the weather - and not care about current forecast and conditions - but the main thing is the main thing. Forecasting and conditions are the major reason for the channel's existence. They need to show current weather information.


What gets me is the weather related shows on The Weather Channel are like repeats. DISH should carry WEATHERNATION. That is a true weather information channel.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

> With all the technology they have nowadys is it necessary to have all this information on the screen?


No and its worse than it was before!!!!!!! (And still doesnt have ALL WEATHER!! (Its the same as it was BEFORE 11/11))


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> What gets me is the weather related shows on The Weather Channel are like repeats. DISH scoukd carry WEATHERNATION. That is a true weather information channel.


DirecTV is apparently planning on carrying WeatherNation ... unless the uplink is a ploy to force The Weather Channel to get their act together. DISH did that a couple of years ago and got The Weather Channel to back away from airing movies with loose connections to weather (Twister made sense, but The Avengers had weather control as a weapon). If DirecTV adds WeatherNation I hope they keep it ... regardless of what happens with TWC.

Full screen weather 24/7 with no programs about weather does not mean more live studio time. It is easy to record a couple of hours and play it on a loop. Even done live a weathercast is fairly repetitive. The forecasts don't change that much hour to hour. And they can always go live when they need to count down the minutes to landfall with a hurricane or cover a major weather event.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> Full screen weather 24/7 with no programs about weather does not mean more live studio time. It is easy to record a couple of hours and play it on a loop. Even done live a weathercast is fairly repetitive. The forecasts don't change that much hour to hour. And they can always go live when they need to count down the minutes to landfall with a hurricane or cover a major weather event.


While I don't disagree completely, you do have to take into account things like radar. If TWC is showing a 2-3 hour old radar image because they're looping pre-recorded programming, they'll lose all credibility (if they haven't already by naming winter storms).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I agree - standing in front of a radar image then reusing that clip for hours is bad. Radar could be shown in voiceovers with the image shown live even if the voiceover is reused. It can be done without any big red flags such as standing a person in front of the radar. (One could probably update the radar behind the person, but with the current trend of using video walls instead of green screen that is not as easy as it was.)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DirecTV is apparently planning on carrying WeatherNation ... unless the uplink is a ploy to force The Weather Channel to get their act together. DISH did that a couple of years ago and got The Weather Channel to back away from airing movies with loose connections to weather (Twister made sense, but The Avengers had weather control as a weapon). If DirecTV adds WeatherNation I hope they keep it ... regardless of what happens with TWC.

Full screen weather 24/7 with no programs about weather does not mean more live studio time. It is easy to record a couple of hours and play it on a loop. Even done live a weathercast is fairly repetitive. The forecasts don't change that much hour to hour. And they can always go live when they need to count down the minutes to landfall with a hurricane or cover a major weather event.


Wait dish single handed my stopped the weather channel from doing that? I must have missed that.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I finally saw Lot8's yesterday on the weather channel. Looks like the HR24-200 generates SD overlay graphics up until the last slide when they show the new HD format of the west coast animated radar.

I'm not sure if non DVR's generate Lot8's or not. I didn't even know DirecTV did this, never saw it before. I thought they showed the national feed like Comcast shows on the HD version of weather channel.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They've been doing it since 2008 in addition to things like a severe weather alert and tone:
http://investor.directv.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=340391

At first it was only available on the SD feed, but eventually the HD feed got it too. It's available on every D, R, H and HR series receiver.


----------

